# When to replace fire bricks



## Upidstay (Sep 8, 2010)

How often should replace the bricks in my stove? Stove is on its 3rd year. Do these things have a life span, or just replace them as they break? I have two crakced ones, going to replace them this weekend. Wondering if I should replace them all while I'm at it, or if I should leave well enough alone. Local stove store have a 'buy 5, get 1 free" sale.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd say your ok until they fall out...cracks really don't hurt anything. Typically bricks break from being hit.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 8, 2010)

I apologize in advance for the hijack, but what is the best adhesive for firebrick to steel...? I acquired a used stove for the shop which had brick in the bottom of the firebox, but I decided to add more to the sides. I have used both caulk / tar adhesive as well as a premix mortar and still have a couple of loose bricks. I would assume that with the steel expanding with heat it may be difficult to do without welding in some type of bracing to let the sidewall bricks "float"


----------



## Tendencies (Sep 8, 2010)

They should float, most stoves have angle iron to hold them inplace as the heat will destroy most cements..


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 8, 2010)

Upidstay said:


> How often should replace the bricks in my stove? .





When they break.


----------



## Maplekid (Sep 9, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> I apologize in advance for the hijack, but what is the best adhesive for firebrick to steel...? I acquired a used stove for the shop which had brick in the bottom of the firebox, but I decided to add more to the sides. I have used both caulk / tar adhesive as well as a premix mortar and still have a couple of loose bricks. I would assume that with the steel expanding with heat it may be difficult to do without welding in some type of bracing to let the sidewall bricks "float"



Use refractory cement and cement them to eachother and the bottom so they float. Don't cement the backs or when the metal expands they fall off. This is how wood burning evaporators are done and they reach higher temps then wood stoves.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 9, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> I'd say your ok until they fall out...*cracks really don't hurt anything*. Typically bricks break from being hit.



:agree2:


----------



## wgrassel (Sep 9, 2010)

In the manual for my Morso stove it reads that cracks in the firebrick are ok, but replace them when they start to crumble.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 9, 2010)

Maplekid said:


> Use refractory cement and cement them to eachother and the bottom so they float. Don't cement the backs or when the metal expands they fall off. This is how wood burning evaporators are done and they reach higher temps then wood stoves.




I'll try it, thanks for the tip...  .....rep sent


----------

